# updated Bach double violin please



## annem

My benchmark is Menuhin and Ferras which is my first one and which I fell in love with. Just heard Nemanja Radutrovic and Tijana Milosevic with Double Sens ensemble on Classic FM. OK I know the first movement is fast but my goodness they played as though they couldn't wait for the end. Made me quite breathless and not for me. Also yes the second movement is slow and Menuhin adheres to that but it's still light handed. Some play it like a funeral dirge or wading through mud. I no longer have the LP with Menuhin and Ferras and am looking to buy a new version unless there is an official transcription of the Menuhin to CD or online. Advice and discussion welcome. Thanks


----------



## wkasimer

I'm pretty sure that Ferras/Menuhin is included in the EMI Ferras Icon set:









Ir's also included in this set...









...and probably in other Menuhin collections.


----------

